# Upcoming live concerts.



## MarkE (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone have any live shows upcoming?
I've got Public Image Ltd next week, at the UEA. Never seen John Lydon live so looking forward to that. A couple of folk shows, Nancy Kerr and Martin Simpson.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 23, 2015)

Supposed to be going to Electric six in Glasgow in Oct and Jonny Marr at the Irons works in Inversneck, but might not bother as the Ironworks has to be the worse venue in the world.... really badly laid out.... and it was purpose built


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 23, 2015)

One Direction a week on Saturday. Bring it on!!!  

My 9 your old daughter will be so jealous.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2015)

Not been a good year for gigs but I'm off to see Left Lane Cruiser next month...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Supposed to be going to Electric six in Glasgow in Oct and Jonny Marr at the Irons works in Inversneck, but might not bother as the Ironworks has to be the worse venue in the world.... really badly laid out.... and it was purpose built
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to a gay bar?


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2015)

Before Xmas have Graham Parker, Wishbone Ash, and may go and see UFO again.


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm off to see The Nimmo Brothers on Saturday ............................ can't bloody wait.


*Slime*.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 23, 2015)

Bullet For My Valentine, Y+T and possibly UFO when they play here in a few weeks. Also saw last night that Jesus Jones are touring again (must be skint), might well give that a go


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 23, 2015)

I see the Bay City Rollers are having a reunion tour I might just 'shang-a-lang' and see if it's any good. 

Seeing U2 at Hydro in November.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2015)

I've got tickets to see Mumford and Sons in December in Liverpool, I can't wait.


----------



## MarkE (Sep 23, 2015)

richart said:



			Before Xmas have Graham Parker, Wishbone Ash, and may go and see UFO again.
		
Click to expand...

I saw UFO a few months back in Norwich. Still a superb live show.


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2015)

MarkE said:



			I saw UFO a few months back in Norwich. Still a superb live show.
		
Click to expand...

 Saw them in London a few months back, but think we might have to go again.


----------



## MarkE (Sep 23, 2015)

These sort of bands that have been around donkeys years are just so good live.
Flogging Molly was the last one I went to, great night.


----------



## Duckster (Sep 23, 2015)

'Phonics in Dec in Manc with the wifey.  That's the only one planned for the foreseeable as there's a little duckling arriving in Feb.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2015)

Slayer with Anthrax supporting at Leeds near the end of November.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2015)

Brit Floyd at the Anvil in Basingstoke in November and then my old mate Fish at the Islington Assembly Rooms in December


----------



## MarkE (Sep 23, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Slayer with Anthrax supporting at Leeds near the end of November.
		
Click to expand...

God i'm getting so old, nearly 30 years since I first saw those 2. Slayer (Reign in blood tour) still one of favourite ever concerts.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2015)

MarkE said:



			God i'm getting so old, nearly 30 years since I first saw those 2. Slayer (Reign in blood tour) still one of favourite ever concerts.
		
Click to expand...

Never seen them mate so I'm really looking forward to it, saw Anthrax a couple of years ago and they were pretty nifty.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 23, 2015)

MarkE said:



			God i'm getting so old, nearly 30 years since I first saw those 2. Slayer (Reign in blood tour) still one of favourite ever concerts.
		
Click to expand...

Saw slayer round about then with nuclear assault supporting. Fantastic.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 23, 2015)

Changing the genre here a bit, Mrs Comma and I are going to see Caro Emerald in a few weeks (again) and then Caravan Palace in London the month after. 

Also got tickets for next week's recording of Later with Jools Holland. Really looking forward to that, it's a great show and it has only taken about a decade of applications for my number to come up in the draw! Homer, if you're going to see a Floyd tribute then you might like to know that Roger Waters is on next week, at least according to the Radio Times listing.


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 23, 2015)

U2 at the Hydro in Glasgow, not seen them since the War album was out, and maybe Duran Duran in December, thinking about the Dixie Chicks in May at the Hydro as well.

Of to Dortmund on saturday to see a bundesliga game


----------



## louise_a (Sep 23, 2015)

I have just done two, Bluetones reunion tour last Saturday and then Crosby, Stills and Nash on Monday, upcoming I have Barenaked Ladies next Wednesday.

An excellent couple of weeks!


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 23, 2015)

Motley Crue and Alice Cooper


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Bullet For My Valentine, *Y+T* and possibly *UFO* when they play here in a few weeks. Also saw last night that Jesus Jones are touring again (must be skint), might well give that a go
		
Click to expand...

I had no idea Y&T were still around. I first saw them a billion years ago when they were supporting AC/DC ............................ AC/DC were awesome, but I thought Y&T were better!
Seen UFO numerous times, but not for many, many years ............... might look them up for old times' sake.

*Slime*.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 24, 2015)

Bad Manners the week before Christmas.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2015)

Off to see Gary Numan with my Daughter, Son and the Missus at The Forum on October 22nd.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 24, 2015)

Big Country on Sat night, Graham Parker and the Rumour next month and the Proclaimers in November.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 24, 2015)

Death Cab for Cutie in Manchester at the start of Novemeber and then Every Time I Die in Newcastle the following weekend. Should be two excellent but vastly different gigs.


----------



## fripnchips (Sep 24, 2015)

Nothing until January now which is the Libertines at the o2. Will be strange in such a large venue


----------



## GB72 (Sep 24, 2015)

Saw the Foo Fighters the other week. Now looking to see if Royal Blood are touring soon as they did a superb support alot


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 24, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			the Proclaimers in November.
		
Click to expand...

When you go, can you send me a letter ......

And how far did you have to walk to get there?


----------



## phil78 (Sep 24, 2015)

The missus is off to see Fall Out Boy next weekend but for me it's Fear Factory in December,  can't wait


----------



## philly169 (Sep 24, 2015)

Going to see Zac Brown Band at Wembley Arena tomorrow night, saw McBusted a few weeks back.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 24, 2015)

Got tickets for the 'phonics, can't remember when though. 

Not that good a year for gigs for me.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 24, 2015)

Just found out Evil Scarecrow are playing an a local rock pub next month, going to have to add that to the list!

https://youtu.be/Pw4VUHwfo2w


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 24, 2015)

Some Celtic Connections in the new year to be confirmed.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 25, 2015)

Bay City Rollers have just announced a reunion concert in Glasgow sometime in December. Unfortunately I think I'll be busy that day!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-34323112


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 25, 2015)

Not music but off to the Hydro in Glasgow to see Kevin Bridges tonight - last gig I was at was Delhi2Dublin in Vancouver in June - not the kind of music I thought I'd enjoy but they are a fantastic band live


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 25, 2015)

Off to see the Classic Rock tour next year https://www.ents24.com/basingstoke-events/anvil-arts/the-classic-rock-show/4313246


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2015)

Tonight ............................ can't bloody wait!







*Slime*.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 26, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Big Country on Sat night, Graham Parker and the Rumour next month and *the Proclaimers in November*.
		
Click to expand...

They are playing Guildford GLive in December - hoping to persuade OH that she'd enjoy them - but at the moment failing. Also fancying going to see The Waterboys in Dec - prob more chance getting OH to see them


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2015)

Nimmo Brothers last night ....................... absolutely outstanding.
To see two brothers both singing and playing guitar without a hint of ego was fantastic.
They are so 'together' it gave me goose bumps.
Oh, and they're supremely talented too!

*Slime*.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 27, 2015)

Big Country were brilliant last night.Great gig.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They are playing Guildford GLive in December - hoping to persuade OH that she'd enjoy them - but at the moment failing. Also fancying going to see The Waterboys in Dec - prob more chance getting OH to see them
		
Click to expand...

What's the GLive like. Not been. Is it seated or standing only?


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2015)

There is seating, but those tickets tend to go pretty quickly.

*Slime*.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 27, 2015)

Slime said:



			There is seating, but those tickets tend to go pretty quickly.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

capacity 1700 if mixed standing/seated, 1000 if all seated.  1700 is plenty big enough for a lot of bands and acts and so we're seeing a lot more 2nd tier bands; 'yesterdays' bands, and such as comedians playing.


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2015)

Booked up to see UFO again in Southampton with my daughter. Anyone been to the Brook ? Any good as a music venue ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2015)

Off to see Chas and Dave in November.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 30, 2015)

Just back from the last of my 3 gigs tonight, Barenaked Ladies were excellent, they do the best live shows, great music & good banter.

Interestingly support tonight was from Colin Hay, who was lead singer with Men at Work, I didn't know until he did Down Under.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 1, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			Not music but off to the Hydro in Glasgow to see Kevin Bridges tonight - last gig I was at was Delhi2Dublin in Vancouver in June - not the kind of music I thought I'd enjoy but they are a fantastic band live
		
Click to expand...

How good was Kevin Bridges? I must have a look to see if I can still get tickets.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			How good was Kevin Bridges? I must have a look to see if I can still get tickets.
		
Click to expand...

He is brilliant live


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 1, 2015)

richart said:



			Booked up to see UFO again in Southampton with my daughter. Anyone been to the Brook ? Any good as a music venue ?
		
Click to expand...

Been loads Rich, very small intimate venue on 2 tiers so you can get a really good view. If you go upstairs and blag a space at the front, feels like you are onstage! Tucked away in a side street, very easy to miss so google it before you go. Plenty of parking on the side streets :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Been loads Rich, very small intimate venue on 2 tiers so you can get a really good view. If you go upstairs and blag a space at the front, feels like you are onstage! Tucked away in a side street, very easy to miss so google it before you go. Plenty of parking on the side streets :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Gordon. I was hoping there were two tiers so we could get a good view. Will get there early to park and blag a space.


----------



## MarkE (Oct 1, 2015)

See PIL last night, great night.


----------



## drewster (Oct 1, 2015)

U2 in Paris next month. Seen them on all tours now since Unforgettable Fire. Going to see Kate Rusby's Christmas show in Harrogate in December too. Fields of the Nephilim are at Whitby next month supported by Salvation but don't want to go on my jack. Anyone fancy some reminiscent goth action ???


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 1, 2015)

drewster said:



			Fields of the Nephilim are at Whitby next month supported by Salvation but don't want to go on my jack. Anyone fancy some reminiscent goth action ???
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I haven't seen them in 20 years or so. Shame this is so far north or I'd have taken you up on that. 250 miles is a bit much for an evening of nostalgia and black clothing though!


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 1, 2015)

richart said:



			Booked up to see UFO again in Southampton with my daughter. Anyone been to the Brook ? Any good as a music venue ?
		
Click to expand...

Excellent venue. There's quite a bit of roadworks around there at the moment, although not sure it will affect you too much if you're coming from the M27. Always plenty of parking in the side roads, Mayfield rd/Broadlands rd probably you're best bets


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Excellent venue. There's quite a bit of roadworks around there at the moment, although not sure it will affect you too much if you're coming from the M27. Always plenty of parking in the side roads, Mayfield rd/Broadlands rd probably you're best bets
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers SH. Seeing Graham Parker there as well on the 12th October. I will put one of those roads in teh SatNav.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2015)

richart said:



			Cheers SH. Seeing Graham Parker there as well on the 12th October.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was just a rumour !  :smirk:


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I thought it was just a rumour !  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

 Are you here all week ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Excellent venue. There's quite a bit of roadworks around there at the moment, although not sure it will affect you too much if you're coming from the M27. Always plenty of parking in the side roads, Mayfield rd/Broadlands rd probably you're best bets
		
Click to expand...

The Brook is a fantastic venue. Seen loads of bands there.


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2015)

Graham Parker and the Rumour last night. Great night, all the old ones, and a few new numbers I hadn't heard before. Probably one of the best encores I have heard for years. You Can't Be Too Strong was incredibly moving, not many dry eyes in the house. Parkers voice has hardly changed in the last 40 years, and if you get the chance go and see him.

The Brook is an old pub, not the purpose built venue I thought it was going to be. It was mobbed last night, and very difficult to see much unless you get there really early. Downstairs you couldn't move, and upstairs my daughter could hardly see at all, until she managed to balance on a staircase. Not what I was expecting, and we will have to get there even earlier if we want to see anything of UFO.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 13, 2015)

Saw One Direction at the weekend.  They were excellent.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2015)

Slipknot in leeds next Feb with me lad, got him a meet and greet package for Christmas!


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2016)

Saw Saxon last night in Hove. 

Xmas present from my daughter. They were very loud. Only just got my hearing back this afternoon. Cracking two hour set with a nice tribute to Lemmy. My daughter was the youngest there by a few years.

Plenty of hair, denim and leather.

Good game at Mad Stad, live band, not a bad Saturday.:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 24, 2016)

In Feb I've got Plates, Mates and Automobiles, which is James Martin the TV chef at the City Hall Newcastle, and then a couple of days later off to see Sunday for Sammy.

A clip from 2006 Sunday for Sammy

[video=youtube_share;_rKEW6KrWxI]https://youtu.be/_rKEW6KrWxI[/video]


----------



## GB72 (Jan 24, 2016)

Got tickets for The Wonderstuff 30th anniversary tour at Nottingham Rock City in April


----------



## rickg (Jan 25, 2016)

Off to see Trevor Nelson's Soul Nation in Hertford on Friday...7-2am!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 25, 2016)

richart said:



			Saw Saxon last night in Hove. 


Plenty of hair, denim and leather.

Click to expand...

Were you in double-denim and giving it some air guitar? :mmm:


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Were you in double-denim and giving it some air guitar? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

 Single, but I did have the t-shirt. :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2016)

Saw Beach Slang last Thursday night in the Star and Garter in Manchester and then saw Cancer Bats at the Academy on Saturday night. Completely different styles of music and both excellent. 

Seeing Kula Shaker next month, pure nostalgia!

Got tickets to see Refused on their comeback tour in March but it sadly clashes with At The Drive-In who I'll have to miss this time around.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2016)

Going to see Peter Hook and the light, not sure what the date is though.


----------



## MarkE (Jan 25, 2016)

Tickets for: 
Sabaton / Alestorm in Norwich.
Trivium in Ipswich.
Adam Ant in Ipswich.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2016)

The Mrs got us tickets for this 
https://m.ents24.com/leeds-events/millennium-square/ocean-colour-scene/4601941


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 25, 2016)

ELO and Elton John booked in so far.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2016)

Off to see my mate Fish in April in the very last ever Misplaced Childhood gigs. Going to Salisbury on 30th but might even do the O2 Islington the night before. Off to see The Beat in Reading in April too


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Saw Beach Slang last Thursday night in the Star and Garter in Manchester and then saw Cancer Bats at the Academy on Saturday night. Completely different styles of music and both excellent. 

Seeing Kula Shaker next month, pure nostalgia!

Got tickets to see Refused on their comeback tour in March but it sadly clashes with At The Drive-In who I'll have to miss this time around.
		
Click to expand...

I saw Kula Shaker 1996/97 when I was 15ish. 
They were awesome. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2016)

Got tickets for Motown; The Musical in March, Heart and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra at the RAH in June & Lionel Richie in July.  Also got tickets for the Ryman Auditorium & the Grand Ole Opry in Nashville for when we are on holiday; don't ask me who we are seeing as they won't confirm the line ups until much nearer the day but we weren't going to miss the opportunity.  Well, I wasn't and she's tagging alongâ€¦â€¦. :lol:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 25, 2016)

Sarah Milligan next Thursday and Elvis Costello in May.


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2016)

Seeing Ed Byrne on Thursday in Basingstoke
Foreigner at the London Palladium in June


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 25, 2016)

My sons Christmas pressie, taking him to see the concert, before hand he's got a meet n greet with the band. 13th Feb, Leeds Arena - Slipknot, 

Oh help me god!!!!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2016)

richart said:



			Seeing Ed Byrne on Thursday in Basingstoke
Foreigner at the London Palladium in June
		
Click to expand...

Saw Ed Byrne last year. Great show and a too bloke. We missed the show as got the wrong night, mentioned it on Twitter and he gave us 2 tickets to another venue. Class act


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 26, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			My sons Christmas pressie, taking him to see the concert, before hand he's got a meet n greet with the band. 13th Feb, Leeds Arena - Slipknot, 

Oh help me god!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Saw them last year, they put on a fantastic show and are meant to be very humble when not on stage doing their thing.


----------



## richart (Jan 26, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Saw Ed Byrne last year. Great show and a too bloke. We missed the show as got the wrong night, mentioned it on Twitter and he gave us 2 tickets to another venue. Class act
		
Click to expand...

 We saw him last year as well. Very funny and seeme like a decent bloke.


----------



## drewster (Jan 26, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Got tickets for The Wonderstuff 30th anniversary tour at Nottingham Rock City in April
		
Click to expand...

Love the stuffies !!!  8LGM is one of my favourite albums !! Have fun, have they got any decent support acts ?  Are you going on your jack as if not I might join you ? Perhaps have a round of golf in the afternoon ???


----------



## drewster (Jan 26, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Saw Beach Slang last Thursday night in the Star and Garter in Manchester and then saw Cancer Bats at the Academy on Saturday night. Completely different styles of music and both excellent. 

Seeing Kula Shaker next month, pure nostalgia!

Got tickets to see Refused on their comeback tour in March but it sadly clashes with At The Drive-In who I'll have to miss this time around.
		
Click to expand...


I saw Kula Shaker at the Cambridge Junction years and years ago. So much energy , Tattva and Govinda stood out from the rest of their set if i remember correctly.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2016)

drewster said:



			Love the stuffies !!!  8LGM is one of my favourite albums !! Have fun, have they got any decent support acts ?  Are you going on your jack as if not I might join you ? Perhaps have a round of golf in the afternoon ???
		
Click to expand...

Wedding Present as support. Wife will be with me but happy to meet for beer in Nottingham


----------



## GB72 (Apr 3, 2016)

What a superb gig. Excellent start by The Lottery Winners then Dodgy lived up to their name but The Wonderstuff were superb. Ears still ringing after 90 minutes of classic tracks and one new one. Still a great live band 30 years on and one I need to see again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2016)

Fish in Salisbury at the end of the month. Can't wait.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fish in Salisbury at the end of the month. Can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

Is that our Fish from the forum ?

He talks out of tune, I'd not pay to see him!  :lol:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 3, 2016)

Booked Status Quo's last Night of the Electrics Tour for December, REO Speedwagon as support.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2016)

Coldplay in June at Wembley


----------



## richart (Apr 3, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Booked Status Quo's last Night of the Electrics Tour for December, REO Speedwagon as support.
		
Click to expand...

Brighton for me. Would it be rude if I left after REO Speedwagon ?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2016)

Only because HID wants Simply Red in July. Sean Locke in April, The new Alladin show in London soon.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2016)

Elo at Liverpool on Tuesday - got 2 tickets spare, actually if anyone is interested.

Springsteen in May, Specials in October.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Elo at Liverpool on Tuesday - got 2 tickets spare, actually if anyone is interested.

*Springsteen in May,* Specials in October.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for reminding me, we book to go to the States, he comes here at the same time! :angry:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jeff's coming home!

ELO at Genting Arena on Sat 16th.


----------



## richart (Jun 8, 2016)

Saw Foreigner at London Palladium last night with my daughter. The old place was rocking. Brilliant show as usual.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rod Stewart on Friday

Do ya think I'm sexy?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Elo at Liverpool on Tuesday - got 2 tickets spare, actually if anyone is interested.

Springsteen in May, Specials in October.
		
Click to expand...

Elton John next week and seen Brian Wilson (beachboys) last week, last night of the proms (Liverpool Phil......harmonic ) next month.

This is becoming expensive........


----------



## richart (Jun 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Elton John next week and seen Brian Wilson (beachboys) last week, last night of the proms (Liverpool Phil......harmonic ) next month.

This is becoming expensive........
		
Click to expand...

I have heard Liverpoolphil called a few names, but not harmonic.

Got tickets for Blue Oyster Cult, Status Quo and REO Speedwagon, and Wishbone Ash for later in the year.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 8, 2016)

Catfish & The Bottlemen at Castlefield Bowl in early July!!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 8, 2016)

Lads off to see ACDC on Thursday then Stone Roses in a couple of weeks.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 8, 2016)

Ceelo Green last week, Simply Red in a couple of weeks and Rod Stewart in November.


----------



## ADB (Jun 8, 2016)

richart said:



			I have heard Liverpoolphil called a few names, but not harmonic.

Got tickets for Blue Oyster Cult, Status Quo and REO Speedwagon, and Wishbone Ash for later in the year.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe that lot are are still going!!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 8, 2016)

Got a few coming up:
Ennio Morricone
Rodrigo y Gabriela
Caravan Palace
Then in the autumn Michael Kiwanuka and also GoGo Penguin. Also just booked to see the Nick Cave film on the eve of the new album release, very much hoping there will be a tour to go with this album.

And I can't believe REO Speedwagon and Blue Oyster Cult are still going either! Somewhere in my Mum's house I've got some A-label singles from both of those, from the times when I was a kid and had relatives working for MCA and CBS.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 8, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Lads off to see ACDC on Thursday then Stone Roses in a couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I went last Saturday when they played in Stratford. Brilliant. Absolutely brilliant. He should have a good time.

AC/DC that is! No idea about the stone roses. Northern band I believe.


----------



## MarkE (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm going to see the Johnny Cash Roadshow next saturday. Never saw the great man himself, but this is supposed to be the best tribute going.
Then the next night going to see Simpson, Cutting & Kerr. Fantastic musicians.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 9, 2016)

Ocean Colour Scene in July.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2016)

The Specials in November


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 9, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Got tickets for Motown; The Musical in March, Heart and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra at the RAH in June & Lionel Richie in July.  Also got tickets for the Ryman Auditorium & the Grand Ole Opry in Nashville for when we are on holiday; don't ask me who we are seeing as they won't confirm the line ups until much nearer the day but we weren't going to miss the opportunity.  Well, I wasn't and she's tagging alongâ€¦â€¦. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Having just got back from the US of A, she who was tagging along thoroughly enjoyed the Grand Ole Opry and particularly the Ryman Auditorium.  Also took in a couple of blues bands in the garden of the King's Cafe in Beale Street and a couple more in B. B. King's club, no shortage of bands whose names we never found out on Broadway in Nashville and more museums and studios than you could shake a stick at but the absolute highlight was the Friday night at Preservation Hall in New Orleans.  We saw the Legacy band on Thursday but Friday was the Preservation Hall Brass.  The repertoire was billed as spanning traditional classics to the hard hitting marching tunes heard in New Orleans parades, and they didn't disappoint.  

If you enjoy music and you've ever fancied a holiday like that I'd urge you to make it happen, it was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2016)

Barry Manilow on Sunday. Yeah, yeah laugh away but I reckon it will be a load of fun.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2016)

I went to see Barry last night. Fabulous, fantastatic, soooooooo much fun. Get a ticket to see him, leave your inhibitions at home. If you do not come out feeling happier about life then something is seriously wrong with you. One extra, the bloke can really sing. Not just a nice, pleasant voice, he can throw a note out and hold it. Very impressive.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 13, 2016)

Going to Coldplay at Wembley on Wednesday. Although it's on my birthday it was a Christmas present for the wife as I'm not really a massive fan. So golf in the morning, lunch at our favourite Thai restaurant with a load of beer and then on to see them isn't a bad day.

Also got tickets for Kula Shaker at the Forum in December - should be fun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2016)

Just got Madness tickets for December as an early Chrimbo present for the long suffering Mrs Homer


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2016)

We saw Simply Red last week and to be honest it's not my bag at all, but, to be fair they were terrific and Mick Hucknell hasn't lost  any of his vocal ability.

The next gig is open air again, to see Bryan Adams, I'm really looking forward to that one


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2016)

chrisd said:



			We saw Simply Red last week and to be honest it's not my bag at all, but, to be fair they were terrific and Mick Hucknell hasn't lost  any of his vocal ability.
*
The next gig is open air again, to see Bryan Adams, I'm really looking forward to that one*

Click to expand...

Been going to see him for over 30 years now & he hasn't disappointed yet, enjoy.  Canterbury Cricket Ground?  Hope the weather's good, might have done it ourselves but for football that afternoon.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2016)

Ocean Colour Scene,Shed seven & The Bluetones at Leeds tomorrow for me & the Mrs.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ocean Colour Scene,Shed seven & The Bluetones at Leeds tomorrow for me & the Mrs.
		
Click to expand...

Got tickets the other day for the Newcastle gig, can't wait.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Got tickets the other day for the Newcastle gig, can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

Ocean Colour Scene are amazing Live. 
20yr anniversary of Moseley shoals does make me feel old tho.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ocean Colour Scene are amazing Live. 
20yr anniversary of Moseley shoals does make me feel old tho.
		
Click to expand...

Saw them at V festival in 2007, they were very good, that album is a classic. More a Sheds fan but I'm just looking forward to the whole event, Marblehead Johnson...bring it on.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 23, 2016)

Wish I could have been in Leeds today, Bluetones are one of my all time favs, OCS very good too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 24, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ocean Colour Scene are amazing Live. 
20yr anniversary of Moseley shoals does make me feel old tho.
		
Click to expand...

Whippersnapper!! 

Saw the Bryan Adams Reckless 30th anniversary tour last year, did the original Reckless tour so that makes me feel really old, and nowadays I just cringe every time someone tells me how old Fleetwood Mac's Rumours is (39 years old  ) , having bought that when it first came out!  Jeez, even brothers in Arms is 31 years old now.

Time for my cup of Horlicks and bed I thinkâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## xcore (Jul 24, 2016)

Seeing black sabbath in Jan!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2016)

Off to see Mostly Autumn in December. Fantastic prog outfit


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 24, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Whippersnapper!! 

Saw the Bryan Adams Reckless 30th anniversary tour last year, did the original Reckless tour so that makes me feel really old, and nowadays I just cringe every time someone tells me how old Fleetwood Mac's Rumours is (39 years old  ) , having bought that when it first came out!  Jeez, even brothers in Arms is 31 years old now.

Time for my cup of Horlicks and bed I thinkâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..
		
Click to expand...

Went to see an Iron maiden tribute band friday night. I nearly passed out when they said it was the 30th anniversary of Somewhere In Time coming out! I clearly remember queuing at the record shop on the release day for my copy


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2016)

Seeing Blue Oyster Cult next week.:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 25, 2016)

I nearly went to the OCS/Bluetones/Shed Seven thing in Leeds yesterday but it was just too much hassle with trains at the last minute.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			I nearly went to the OCS/Bluetones/Shed Seven thing in Leeds yesterday but it was just too much hassle with trains at the last minute.
		
Click to expand...

It was awesome,booked to see OCS again in Dec.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 25, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			It was awesome,booked to see OCS again in Dec.
		
Click to expand...

OCS were the first band I ever saw, in Glasgow in 1997 I think. I saw Shed Seven two weeks ago! I'd quite like to see The Bluetones at some point, they were the main draw for me this time.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 19, 2016)

Best mates 40th today, he doesn't know yet but I've got him pair of tickets for the last ever Black Sabbath gig in Birmingham next year. Obviously I'll be going along as well &#128077;

\m/


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 19, 2016)

Events I have tickets for this year include Kerbdog, Menzingers, Every Time I Die and (for pure nostalgic brilliance) Kula Shaker.


----------



## MarkE (Aug 19, 2016)

Got tickets for The Undertones 40th anniversary tour at Bury St Edmunds. Last saw them in the early 80's.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 19, 2016)

MarkE said:



			Got tickets for The Undertones 40th anniversary tour at Bury St Edmunds. Last saw them in the early 80's.
		
Click to expand...

It just isn't the same without Feargal Sharkey.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 19, 2016)

Not exactly a gig but going to see Sunny Afternoon the musical next week. 

Also got Liam Frost, the Barenaked Ladies and the Bluetones coming up in September.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Not exactly a gig but* going to see Sunny Afternoon the musical *next week. 

Also got Liam Frost, the Barenaked Ladies and the Bluetones coming up in September.
		
Click to expand...

'Tis very good is that.

Rod Stewart booked for November & Tommy Emmanuel in January.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 20, 2016)

Got tickets to see The Specials at Carling Accademy Newcastle October.
Off to see Joe McElderry  today at Customs House South Shields with wor lass, it's accoustic sounds


----------



## Jensen (Aug 20, 2016)

Jensen said:



			Got tickets to see The Specials at Carling Accademy Newcastle October.
Off to see Joe McElderry  today at Customs House South Shields with wor lass, it's accoustic sounds
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately wor Joe took bad so the concert was cancelled.
Nevermind still got Terry Hall and the boys to look forward to in October.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			'Tis very good is that.

Rod Stewart booked for November & Tommy Emmanuel in January.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Rod Stewart is the next in November for HID and me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2016)

Jensen said:



			Unfortunately wor Joe took bad so the concert was cancelled.
Nevermind still got Terry Hall and the boys to look forward to in October.
		
Click to expand...

Off to see The Specials in Reading. Can't wait


----------



## Jensen (Aug 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Off to see The Specials in Reading. Can't wait
		
Click to expand...

Well Homer, "You've Done Too Much, Much Too Young....."


----------



## MarkE (Aug 20, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			It just isn't the same without Feargal Sharkey.
		
Click to expand...

True enough but sshould still be a good night.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2016)

Jensen said:



			Well Homer, "You've Done Too Much, Much Too Young....."
		
Click to expand...

I think one of their albums might be more appropriate for Homer; "Guilty 'til Proved Innocent!" :rofl:

Sorry Homer, couldn't resist.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2016)

Whoops, put it on the wrong thread:-

Not a concert, but going to this with a few mates tomorrow at 12.00. Its an exhibition on "The Jam".

http://www.nicetimeinc.co.uk/tickets/

There is a local club having a 60's/ska/soul/motown/mod set on between 3-9 in the afternoon, so could be very tender for Monday.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2016)

Got tickets for Living Colour and Glen Hughes at The Riverside in Newcastle next month. Never been a fan as such but I love both metal and funk, plus the stuff Corey Glover did with Galactic/Stanton Moore is superb.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 28, 2016)

Going to see Peggy Seeger in Otley on Friday with an old school friend.


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2016)

Just back from seeing Wishbone Ash.  Good concert but there were a lot of cardigans in the audience. My daughter and I felt like real rebels with our Saxon and UFO tshirts.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 15, 2016)

Little Glasgow trip to see the Stone Roses again next June. &#127819;&#127819;&#127819;&#127819;&#127819;&#127819;&#127819;&#127819;


----------



## philly169 (Oct 15, 2016)

Went to a Feeder gig last night in Nottingham. Was pretty good.

Also booked tickets for Sum41 in March


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 15, 2016)

saw Buzzcocks during the week. first time in 35 years! Thoroughly enjoyed them.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 15, 2016)

Got tickets to see Kraftwerk.  And Elbow.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2016)

Mrs. BiM's birthday next week, so Tavares, The Four Tops & The Temptations at the 02.  Also got Rod & Status Quo coming up there this side of Christmas, Tommy Emmanuel at The Hawth in January & just booked Joanne Shaw Taylor at the Shepherds Bush Empire in January.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2016)

Mostly Autumn in Southampton. Great prog band


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 19, 2016)

Going to see Catherine Tate show in three weeks.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 19, 2016)

Seeing The Specials tomorrow


----------



## drewster (Oct 19, 2016)

Oh how my life has changed !!! My one and only gig this year will be at Grimsby Auditorium this Sunday to see  "Justin - Live"

Not Beiber - I'd rather die
Not Sullivan - unfortunately

but

Fletcher !!!!


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 19, 2016)

philly169 said:



			Went to a Feeder gig last night in Nottingham. Was pretty good.

Also booked tickets for Sum41 in March
		
Click to expand...

I've got sum 41 tickets too, also tickets for Deaf Havana, Yellowcard and a band called State Champs.

Saw Billy Talent last week who were great, and You Me at Six the week before.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mrs. BiM's birthday next week, so Tavares, The Four Tops & The Temptations at the 02.  Also got Rod & Status Quo coming up there this side of Christmas, Tommy Emmanuel at The Hawth in January & just booked Joanne Shaw Taylor at the Shepherds Bush Empire in January. 

Click to expand...

Somehow forget to add Nickelback tomorrow night to that list and added the Illegal Eagles to the list tonight; could be interesting as it is only one remaining member since the last time we saw themâ€¦...


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 20, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I've got sum 41 tickets too, also tickets for Deaf Havana, Yellowcard and a band called State Champs.

Saw Billy Talent last week who were great, and You Me at Six the week before.
		
Click to expand...

What are you me and six like nowadays Mendie? My ex loved them so saw them a few times and enjoyed there older stuff

Not really listened to them after the Sinners Never Sleep album.


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 20, 2016)

Catfish & The Bottlemen twice in a week at the start of November. 

Also Courteeners on 18th November in Liverpool!


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 20, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			What are you me and six like nowadays Mendie? My ex loved them so saw them a few times and enjoyed there older stuff

Not really listened to them after the Sinners Never Sleep album.
		
Click to expand...

Cavalier youth (after SnS) was a bad album, but the first 3 are amazing.

They were very good live, seen them a number of times now. 

New songs of the new album that comes out in January are good too


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 20, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Cavalier youth (after SnS) was a bad album, but the first 3 are amazing.

They were very good live, seen them a number of times now. 

New songs of the new album that comes out in January are good too
		
Click to expand...

may give their new'un a listen when it comes out. 

Really did enjoy Hold Me Down and Take Off Your Colours.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 20, 2016)

I went to see Kerbdog on Friday night and The Menzingers on Saturday, both at Brudenell Social Club in Leeds. 

Coming up over the next few months...

Every Time I Die in December at Brudenell in Leeds
Kula Shaker in Leeds in December
Embrace in Sheffield in December
Dillinger Escape Plan in Manchester in January
Green Day in Manchester in February
Sum 41 in Leeds in February


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 20, 2016)

Seeing Jack Garratt start of November and Bon Iver in February.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 20, 2016)

Wanted to go and see the Specials again next month but it's 10 days after I'm having knee surgery and even if I'm off crutches, no way I can handle standing for that long and if in seating section, yeah I'm really going to see a lot.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 22, 2016)

Just bagged some tickets for Hacienda Classical at Castlefield next July.
Classic house choons with an orchestral Twist.
Its Graeme Park, Mike Pickering and the Camerata Orchestra + Guests.
Â£40 a ticket on sale from today.
Get on it all you crazy golfin' Ravers!!

[video=youtube_share;Vtjf-xRyYjg]http://youtu.be/Vtjf-xRyYjg[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2016)

Specials tonight in Reading. Can't wait. Mate saw them in Wolverhampton on Friday and sad they were top class. Should be in pub by 5.00 too. Jubbly


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 8, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Specials tonight in Reading. Can't wait. Mate saw them in Wolverhampton on Friday and sad they were top class. Should be in pub by 5.00 too. Jubbly
		
Click to expand...

Mate of mine saw them in Southampton last night and said they were superb.

I saw Jack Savoretti sunday night. Totally different to my normal tastes but he was excellent live


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 8, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Specials tonight in Reading. Can't wait. Mate saw them in Wolverhampton on Friday and sad they were top class. Should be in pub by 5.00 too. Jubbly
		
Click to expand...

I saw them the other Saturday - great night, although not quite the same without big Nev.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I saw them the other Saturday - great night, although not quite the same without big Nev.
		
Click to expand...

Southall was in The Specialsâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 8, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Southall was in The Specialsâ€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

No he wasnt a plassy bizzie,he was a binman.

At last before he was a footballer........great practice for carrying a load of rubbish.:whoo:


Dont tell Paul..........


----------



## stokie_93 (Nov 11, 2016)

2nd Catfish & The Bottlemen gig in the space of 5 days last night at Victoria Warehouse in Manchester. 
Very odd and cramped venue but perfect for this band. Anyone in to indie rock I recommend seeing them live, brilliant performers. 

Seeing Courteeners next week who are another one of my faves and also booked tickets to see Blossoms in Stoke next March.


----------



## drewster (Nov 11, 2016)

I didn't go but watched the SImple Minds acoustic gig at Hackney Empire last night on the Red Button. Their reconstructions of tracks like Chelsea Girl, Speed your love to me and Glittering Prize were excellent. Charlie and Jim have been together for the best part of 40 years and have still got it. Whether you like them or not that's good going. Check out the show on the red button it's still there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2016)

Off to see this lot tonight. No idea what they're like but a pub, some Pink Floyd, what's not to like?

http://www.lemonrock.com/platinumfloyd


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

drewster said:



			I didn't go but watched the SImple Minds acoustic gig at Hackney Empire last night on the Red Button. Their reconstructions of tracks like Chelsea Girl, Speed your love to me and Glittering Prize were excellent. Charlie and Jim have been together for the best part of 40 years and have still got it. Whether you like them or not that's good going. Check out the show on the red button it's still there.
		
Click to expand...

Each Friday I've listened to the "in concert" by them which was on radio 2 recently. It is also one of the acoustic concerts. 

Sadly couldnt get tickets for the upcoming gig at the Liverpool Philarmonic. I've seen them about 6-7 times now,going back to the summer of 1988 and always a great concert.

Great band, one of my top 5. Not as "grande" as U2, but better IMHO.


----------



## MarkE (Nov 26, 2016)

Just got my tickets for Anthrax at the UEA in Feb. First saw them in 1987 on the Among the living tour and they are going to play the album in full this time round. Can't wait.:clap:


----------



## louise_a (Nov 26, 2016)

I went to a lovely little gig celebrating Leonard Cohen this week lots of local musicians playing LC songs. It was a brilliant night.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2016)

Well in last two evenings I've been to live concerts that musically could hardly have been further apart.

Saturday evening it was my lads Death Metal band _Carbine _- they played the Farnham Conservative Club (yup!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peIugimzKiM

And tonight it was the _Farnham Youth Choir _Carol Concert in my church

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFtu4fhcom4


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 4, 2017)

Just having a beer in the bar at the NEC waiting for Sabbath to come on in a bit &#127866;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Just having a beer in the bar at the NEC waiting for Sabbath to come on in a bit &#127866;
		
Click to expand...

Wowser. That's going to be something. Have a good night


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looking forward toMay9th at the Assembly in Leamington to see JohnCooper Clarke


----------



## Piece (Feb 4, 2017)

Got tickets to see my two favs of all time...Kings X and Devin Townsend.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 4, 2017)

Think Floyd in March, the Aussie Pink Floyd in October I think and John Bishop in November


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 5, 2017)

Green day tomorrow night in Manchester first time I've seen them in 15 years.


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2017)

Trying to get tickets for guns n roses for me and my step daughter. Saw them when I was a lot younger and they're great.
if slash wasn't with them for this tour I wouldn't be overly bothered about seeing them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2017)

Mostly Autumn in June, Fish in December


----------



## xcore (Feb 9, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Think Floyd in March, the Aussie Pink Floyd in October I think and John Bishop in November

Click to expand...

saw the Aussie pink floyd afew years ago, very good!

iv got deep purple in Nov!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2017)

Got Queen & Adam Lambert a little while ago, just added Paul Rodgers at the Royal Albert Hall and Joanne Shaw Taylor at the Royal Festival Hall to the list.


----------



## MarkE (May 18, 2017)

Hawkwind on Sunday. Saw them many times in the 70's and 80,s. Hav'nt seen them for 25 years or so. Always a good live show though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2017)

Australian Pink Floyd, Mostly Autumn and Fish tickets. Can't wait, especially Fish as I've back stage access.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2017)

Madness tomorrow at Prenton park, supported by the Farm

Iron Maiden on Saturday night at the Echo arena.

The match on Sunday, good job I couldnt get Simple minds (acoustic tour) for Monday, as I'd be goosed.

Chris Rea in November also.:thup:


----------



## Rlburnside (May 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Madness tomorrow at Prenton park, supported by the Farm

Iron Maiden on Saturday night at the Echo arena.

The match on Sunday, good job I couldnt get Simple minds (acoustic tour) for Monday, as I'd be goosed.

Chris Rea in November also.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Quite apt your going to see Chris Rea as your clubs on a road to nowhere as well:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (May 18, 2017)

A little late on this, but went to see Bob Dylan the other week, should of stayed in and washed my hair


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Quite apt your going to see Chris Rea as your clubs on a road to nowhere as well:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It would be quite apt if he was going to see Talking Headsâ€¦â€¦..     I believe Chris Rea's road goes to Hell


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			It would be quite apt if he was going to see Talking Headsâ€¦â€¦..     I believe Chris Rea's road goes to Hell  

Click to expand...

OMG.......

Beat me to it. :rofl:

I bet you he thinks OMG were a Liverpool based synth pop band from the 80's who sung Joan of Arc........


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Beat me to it. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

There's a first time for everything!


----------



## louise_a (May 18, 2017)

I have a couple for later in the year, The Shins, will be the first time seeing them live and also Steven Page former singer with Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2017)

Went to see Maiden last Sunday, a bit meh as they played most of their last album.
Picked up tickets for Living Colour the other day, finally get to see them after they cancelled the tour last year.


----------



## Duckster (May 19, 2017)

Off to watch Elton John playing at Ewood in June.  Apart from that, no other bands in the pipeline.  Think I need to re-evaluate my life......


----------



## MarkE (May 30, 2017)

MarkE said:



			Hawkwind on Sunday. Saw them many times in the 70's and 80,s. Hav'nt seen them for 25 years or so. Always a good live show though.
		
Click to expand...

An update. They were rubbish and the show was a pale imitation of years gone by. Played hardly any of the older classics, so all in all disappointing. Mind you, Dave Brock is the only original member, so not far off a tribute band.


----------



## GB72 (May 31, 2017)

Going to see the remaining members of The Jackson's at Newmarket at the end of June then Passenger at Kew Gardens the week after


----------



## xcore (May 31, 2017)

Deep purple in November!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 1, 2017)

Robbie Williams and Erasure at the Ricoh in Coventry on the 13th to look forward to. My wife has backed out due to Manchester bombing. I'll have to try and sell on her ticket.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 2, 2017)

Just booked Erasure myself -  that will take me to double digits seeing them since 1989.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2017)

Considering getting a couple of tickets for Sleaford Mods, only heard a couple of their songs on Radio 6 but I like the idea of minimalist music.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 2, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Going to see the remaining members of The Jackson's at Newmarket at the end of June then Passenger at Kew Gardens the week after
		
Click to expand...

British American Football final in the mid 1990s - I'm doing the live commentary - chatting beforehand on the sideline to someone I thought was one of the coaches.   Then I hear ..."to sing the national anthem, Jermaine Jackson"...     he says "sorry, back in a minute" - goes off - sings the Star Spangled Banner and then comes back to continue the conversation.   And I had no idea who he was to the delight of the camera crew.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 2, 2017)

looks like I'm going to see Showaddywaddy at the Alexandra theatre in Birmingham.

looking at Paul Carrack at Birmingham Symphony Hall, or ABC at Nottingham Royal Concert Hall


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jun 2, 2017)

Metallica - Glasgow Hydro in October.................................




................Helllllll yeah !!!!


----------



## xcore (Jun 3, 2017)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			Metallica - Glasgow Hydro in October.................................




................Helllllll yeah !!!!
		
Click to expand...

saw Metallica at reading a good 9/10 years ago, awesome


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jun 3, 2017)

xcore said:



			saw Metallica at reading a good 9/10 years ago, awesome
		
Click to expand...

Will be my 4th time with them, my ears are still sore from the Death Magnetic Tour in 2008 :lol:


----------



## The Evertonian (Jun 4, 2017)

Went to see Phil Collins on Friday night with the Mrs, although Phil had to remain seated throughout the show he had the arena bouncing towards the end. I was quite sceptical beforehand but ended up having a really good night.

Looking forward to Kings Of Leon on Friday in the MEN now!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 5, 2017)

The Evertonian said:



			Went to see Phil Collins on Friday night with the Mrs, although Phil had to remain seated throughout the show he had the arena bouncing towards the end. I was quite sceptical beforehand but ended up having a really good night.

Looking forward to Kings Of Leon on Friday in the MEN now!
		
Click to expand...

How was his voice, did it hold up?


----------



## The Evertonian (Jun 5, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			How was his voice, did it hold up?
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't as strong as days gone by but he can definitely still perform. I was pleasantly surprised as I didn't really know what to expect from him.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 5, 2017)

The Evertonian said:



			It wasn't as strong as days gone by but he can definitely still perform. I was pleasantly surprised as I didn't really know what to expect from him.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm was really weak when I saw him on the tv earlier in the year. Did he get behind the tubs at all?


----------



## The Evertonian (Jun 5, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Mmm was really weak when I saw him on the tv earlier in the year. Did he get behind the tubs at all?
		
Click to expand...

He didn't, apparently he's had an operation on his back recently. He left drums to his 16 y/o son who wasn't too shoddy either.

I seen him on tv myself and that was the reason I was a bit worried, but if Friday night is anything to go by the rest of the tour should be a success mate.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 5, 2017)

Dillinger Escape Plan this Thursday in Belfast. They're doing a final tour of the world before breaking up and I'm glad this is my second time seeing them on this tour. Probably the best live act I've seen. Not many bands come close to their intensity on stage, they've lost many members of the band due to injuries received on stage and it's not uncommon for the singer to be bleeding at the end of a gig.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 5, 2017)

Not sure if I'll be going - but at end of the month my lad's band are supporting _Code Orange _- a top Hardcore Metal band who recently opened for _System of a Down_.  If you know - you'll know my lad might just be getting somewhere with his band,  Anyway. I'll not put my house on it - he's already cost me a fortune.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2017)

Just booked Kenny Wayne Shepherd at the IndigO2 for October.  Not sure Mrs BiM is as impressed as I amâ€¦.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 16, 2017)

Kraftwerk this Sunday. Alongside the Beatles, arguably the most influential band ever.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2017)

Very jealous of you seeing Kraftwerk.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 16, 2017)

Am off to see them with my 11 year old daughter as part of a fathers day treat to myself. Also just got a couple of tickets to see The Afghan Whigs, IMHO one of the most underated bands of the last couple of decades.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 16, 2017)

Saw Erasure and Robbie Williams at the Ricoh arena the other night. Very enjoyable.


----------



## richart (Jun 16, 2017)

BLue Oyster Cult and Rainbow tomorrow at the O2. Sandwiched by The Sweet.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 19, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Very jealous of you seeing Kraftwerk.
		
Click to expand...

Just like to say they were stunning.  You could see the genesis of just about every type of electronic music in a 2 hour concert. Who knew 4 badly dressed elderly blokes could be so damn funky?


----------



## richart (Jun 27, 2017)

Cheap Trick tonight. Haven't seen them since around 1980.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 28, 2017)

Watching grizzly bear in November in Manchester. 2nd time I've seen them 

Fleet foxes in November, which I am absolutely buzzing about. 4th time I've seen them. 

Also going to Leeds festival with a few old shipmates from HMS Kent. Primary focus on that trip will be to get upside down and howl at the moon. Good job really the line up looks pretty poor tbh.


----------



## CliveW (Jun 29, 2017)

Just back from seeing Jeff Lynne's ELO in Glasgow and they were brilliant playing all the old classics plus a few new ones. 
The problem with going to gigs to see bands of a certain vintage, is the fact that the most of the audience is also of a certain age and seem to have the need to get up and go to the toilet every few minutes thus disturbing you because you got a seat next to the aisle so you can stretch your old legs. 
Then the fat burd in the seat in front decides to get up and waggle her booty so you can't see a bloody thing!!!!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 29, 2017)

Not so much an upcoming gig but a just been to. Saw Rodrigo y Gabriela last night up in town at the Roundhouse in Camden. They really are superb, modern metalhead flamenco guitarists who mix up genres to the point that they can't be put into one slot. I think a lot of the rock fans on this thread would like them live, they cover people like Metallica and Led Zepp.

And one of the reasons I go back to see them multiple times is that they are so, so comfortable on stage and within themselves. Songs change to a different song halfway through with a smile and a laugh between them, and they're superb musicians. If you ever get a chance, give them a go.

[video=youtube;4b51flGFQWA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b51flGFQWA#t=40m30s[/video]


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 30, 2017)

Off to see Heaven 17 play at a Chilli festival tonight. it's outdoor and it's going to be muddy ...


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 1, 2017)

Bought tickets for Frank Carter in December. Reeeeeeeee.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 2, 2017)

Hacienda Classical last night at The Castlefield Bowl Mcr,  what a night!
the place was bouncing like it was 1991. 
Loved every minute of it, just hope they do it again next year.


----------



## Big_G (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm off to see U2 at Twickenham on Saturday, Joshua Tree 30th Anniversary Tour

Saw the original tour at several venues so really looking forward to this, also not been to Twickenham since a school trip many many years ago.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2017)

Just looked at getting Phil Collins tickets for his Newcastle gig, an eye watering Â£74 each.
Sorry Phil, no matter how much I love you I ain't paying that, specially as your voice has gone and your gigs are now a bit stale sounding.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 7, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Hacienda Classical last night at The Castlefield Bowl Mcr,  what a night!
the place was bouncing like it was 1991. 
Loved every minute of it, just hope they do it again next year.
		
Click to expand...

Am going to the Hacienda Classical at Kew Gardens on the 14th - really looking forward to it, especially if this lovely weather keeps up; will be an amazing venue.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 7, 2017)

Off to see the Stranglers at the free Coventry Godiva festival tonight.Should be good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Just looked at getting Phil Collins tickets for his Newcastle gig, an eye watering Â£74 each.
Sorry Phil, no matter how much I love you I ain't paying that, specially as your voice has gone and your gigs are now a bit stale sounding.
		
Click to expand...

Know a couple that saw him at Hyde Park and his voice is still ok but he's doing most of it from a stool. Not sure I'd pay that price for that and he always use to put good shows on both solo and with Genesis


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 9, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Am going to the Hacienda Classical at Kew Gardens on the 14th - really looking forward to it, especially if this lovely weather keeps up; will be an amazing venue.
		
Click to expand...

If your Into a bit of classic house  (1989-1991) you'll love it Pieman.

Good video of here it in Mcr last week, you'll have to up the quality of it as its a bit hazy otherwise.

[video=youtube_share;DVimyfzLFxU]https://youtu.be/DVimyfzLFxU[/video]


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 9, 2017)

The Stranglers were brilliant the other night. Suberb musicians.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 10, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Am going to the Hacienda Classical at Kew Gardens on the 14th - really looking forward to it, especially if this lovely weather keeps up; will be an amazing venue.
		
Click to expand...

Going to Kew Gardens on Tuesday for the Passenger gig. If i could have got time off i would have gone to all 3 of the summer series


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2017)

Just bagged 2 Ed Sheeran tickets from Twickets for one of his Newcastle gigs next year, daughter will be chuffed to bits and that's one part of her 16th birthday present sorted :thup:

Fair play to Mr Sheeran and his team, from what I've read they've really tried to clamp down on the touts with this tour, I got them face value which was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Just bagged 2 Ed Sheeran tickets from Twickets for one of his Newcastle gigs next year, daughter will be chuffed to bits and that's one part of her 16th birthday present sorted :thup:

Fair play to Mr Sheeran and his team, from what I've read they've really tried to clamp down on the touts with this tour, I got them face value which was a very pleasant surprise.
		
Click to expand...

Yep really great what he is doing and hopefully others will follow 

We have managed to get four for Wembley - should be a great night


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep really great what he is doing and hopefully others will follow 

We have managed to get four for Wembley - should be a great night
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he seems to be the man of late, enjoy mate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2017)

Off to see the Australian Pink Floyd Best Side of the Moon show at Milton Keynes. Should be a good one


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2018)

Going to Stone Free Festival tomorrow at O2. Really looking forward to seeing Scorpions again. Only 36 years since I saw them last.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 15, 2018)

Cadogan Hall on Tuesday for The Illegal Eagles doing an unplugged set with a symphony orchestra.

Got the Robert Cray Band booked at the IndigO2 Bluesfest and The Four Tops & The Temptations about a month later.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 15, 2018)

Saw the Stones last weekend in Edinburgh and they are still good, was really looking forward to Jeff Beck in Glasgow on Wednesday but the singer he had with him was poor and rather spoilt the night plus he never played anything off â€˜Truthâ€™

Still worth seeing though just for the loud guitar and drums.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2018)

Looks like I'm going to the Fairport Convention Cropready festival on the Friday 10th August to see Fish and hoping to get a backstage pass. Levellers and Kate Rusby headlining that night.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 15, 2018)

Slayer, Anthrax, Lamb of God and Obituary at the Newcastle arena in November. 
A Saturday night so I'm guessing it's going to be very messy &#127867;


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 16, 2018)

Watching Iggy pop in a few weeks along with Queens of the Stone Age. 

Finsbury Park 

Going with a load of ex navy lads. Iâ€™m sure it will be a quiet affair.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 16, 2018)

Iâ€™m going to Blenheim Palace later today to see Nick Lowe , the Waterboys ad Elvis Costello and the Imposters. Hope the rain keeps off.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 16, 2018)

Got tickets for passenger in September


----------



## User101 (Jun 16, 2018)

UK Foo Fighters tonight...yeah, lets rawk !


----------



## PieMan (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm off to see Gladiator next Saturday at the Royal Albert Hall.......accompanied live by Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - should be ok I suppose!!! &#128514;


----------



## Piece (Jun 18, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Slayer, Anthrax, Lamb of God and Obituary at the Newcastle arena in November. 
A Saturday night so I'm guessing it's going to be very messy &#127867;
		
Click to expand...

:clap:

Takes me back to Clash of the Titans tour 1990 featuring Megadeth, Slayer, Testament and Suicidal Tendencies. I had neck muscles like The Rock after that gig.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2018)

Seeing Pearl Jam tonight!


----------



## richart (Jun 19, 2018)

richart said:



			Going to Stone Free Festival tomorrow at O2. Really looking forward to seeing Scorpions again. Only 36 years since I saw them last.

Click to expand...

Scorpions were great, but not so keen on Megadeth.

Tickets bought for Camel, Wishbone Ash, Def Leppard, Cheap Trick, and Michael Schenker.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2018)

Piece said:



:clap:

Takes me back to Clash of the Titans tour 1990 featuring Megadeth, Slayer, Testament and Suicidal Tendencies. I had neck muscles like The Rock after that gig. 

Click to expand...

&#128514;
Really looking forward to LOG, never seen them live and I love some of their early stuff.


----------



## drewster (Jun 19, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looks like I'm going to the Fairport Convention Cropready festival on the Friday 10th August to see Fish and hoping to get a backstage pass. Levellers and Kate Rusby headlining that night.
		
Click to expand...

Kate Rusby is brilliant live. I'm up to double figures now. She's got a fantastic voice and her quirky anecdotes between songs are very funny. You'll  enjoy i'm sure.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jun 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			&#62978;
Really looking forward to LOG, never seen them live and I love some of their early stuff.
		
Click to expand...


Seen them at Download one or twice - they are excellent live


----------



## Patster1969 (Jun 19, 2018)

Seeing Europe in September & then Def Leppard later in the year at the O2 - both should be good


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Seeing Pearl Jam tonight! 

Click to expand...

Silly me for looking forward to something. Eddie's lost his voice and this has been postponed. :sbox:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Silly me for looking forward to something. Eddie's lost his voice and this has been postponed. :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

The wife has been wanting to see them for 25 years now.  Tonight was the first time she had got a ticket.  She is not best pleased......


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			The wife has been wanting to see them for 25 years now.  Tonight was the first time she had got a ticket.  She is not best pleased......
		
Click to expand...

To be rescheduled in mid-July apparently. It had better not be on the World Cup final day.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			To be rescheduled in mid-July apparently. It had better not be on the World Cup final day.
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it will be on a Saturday. Watch it be on the day of the 3rd place playoff when England are on


----------



## KenL (Jun 20, 2018)

I've got Elvis Costello and Roger Waters in the next 2 weeks.  Very excited about seeing Roger.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2018)

I've got Queen at the O2 in a couple of weeks, strangely I've got the Dinosaurs in the wild there this Saturday and it's not Queen &#128513;


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Doubt it will be on a Saturday. Watch it be on the day of the 3rd place playoff when England are on
		
Click to expand...

As long as it's after the 2nd round I won't have to worry about England at least.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 20, 2018)

KenL said:



			I've got Elvis Costello and Roger Waters in the next 2 weeks.  Very excited about seeing Roger.
		
Click to expand...

Saw Elvis last Saturday at Blenheim Palace, brilliant as usual.


----------



## richart (May 7, 2019)

Def Leppard and Whitesnake. My daughter got us tickets for my birthday to see them in Prague next month. Following month off to Berlin to see Foreigner.

 Styx in London seems a bit tame.


----------



## GG26 (May 7, 2019)

richart said:



			Def Leppard and Whitesnake. My daughter got us tickets for my birthday to see them in Prague next month. Following month off to Berlin to see Foreigner.

Styx in London seems a bit tame.
		
Click to expand...

The Prague and Berlin dates sound great, hope you enjoy them.

First saw Def Leppard in 1979 supporting AC/DC at the Hammersmith Odeon.  Thatâ€™s the one and only time that iâ€™ve been blown away by a support band that I had not heard of before.  Didnâ€™t want them to stop.  Still recall them playing When the Walls Came Tumbling Down.  Went to see them in Chatham six months later only to get to the venue and discover that the gig had been cancelled as they hadnâ€™t sold enough tickets ðŸ˜Ÿ.  Only saw them once since on the Adrenalize tour.

Saw Whitesnake in 1980 also The Hammersmith Odeon.  Too many long solos between songs.  Support was Gary Mooreâ€™s G Force who were good.

Never seen Foreigner, but I bet that they put on a great show and thatâ€™s the one I would be looking forward too the most.


----------



## chrisd (May 7, 2019)

Jools Holland in Canterbury soon and Fleetwood Mac at Wembley later


----------



## Marshy77 (May 8, 2019)

Olly Murs in Leeds and Pink at Wembley in June


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 8, 2019)

Jimmy Carr tomorrow evening and taking 18-year old Junior Shark along.   Could be mildly embarrassing knowing his line of humour.


----------



## Scozzy (May 8, 2019)

Foo fighters in Glasgow this August, can't wait


----------



## GaryK (May 8, 2019)

Muse on 1st June @ the Olympic Stadium.

However, I have several dilemmas as the following other events happen on the same day....
Captain's day comp at my new home club
Champions League final (if Spurs get past Ajax)
Anthony Joshua fight


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2019)

Mark Knopfler at the O2
Bon Jovi at Wembley Stadium
Billy Joel at Wembley Stadium 
The Eagles at Wembley Stadium 
Gladys Knight at the RAH
Status Quo & Lynyrd Skynyrd (same bill) at Wembley Arena
Rod Stewart at the O2

And I might yet go to Salisbury for Kenny Wayne Shepherd. ðŸ‘

Golf is relatively cheap compared to my live music habit... ðŸ˜³


----------



## Beezerk (May 8, 2019)

Annihilator at the riverside in Newcastle this autumn.


----------



## GB72 (May 8, 2019)

Saw Pop Will Eat Itself and Neds Atomic Dustbin in Sheffield as a couple of weeks ago. Next one up is the Indie all dayer in Manchester in a couple of weeks. The Wonderstuff and Echo and the Bunneymen are the headline acts but plenty of 80s and 90s Indie bands on all day.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mark Knopfler at the O2
Bon Jovi at Wembley Stadium
Billy Joel at Wembley Stadium
The Eagles at Wembley Stadium
Gladys Knight at the RAH
Status Quo & Lynyrd Skynyrd (same bill) at Wembley Arena
Rod Stewart at the O2

And I might yet go to Salisbury for Kenny Wayne Shepherd. ðŸ‘

Golf is relatively cheap compared to my live music habit... ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, what are you, some sort of geriatric groupie ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Blimey, what are you, some sort of geriatric groupie ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Bloody cheek, less of the groupie!


----------



## Foxholer (May 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mark Knopfler at the O2
...
		
Click to expand...

You had me worried there for a bit! I'm off to see him at RAH - the week before! Might think about a 2nd outing!

Unfortunately, missed out on Jimmy Buffett ones this year and 2ndry market ones are obscene prices. Bit of a clash of dates (with a golfing event!) anyway, but - at his age - I doubt I'll see him live again as he was last here 10 years ago!


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			You had me worried there for a bit! I'm off to see him at RAH - the week before! Might think about a 2nd outing!

Unfortunately, missed out on Jimmy Buffett ones this year and 2ndry market ones are obscene prices. Bit of a clash of dates (with a golfing event!) anyway, but - at his age - I doubt I'll see him live again as he was last here 10 years ago!
		
Click to expand...

He announced the O2 first so I assumed that he wasn't doing the RAH this time and bought for the O2.  Have seen him at the RAH before so it will be different, but I would probably have preferred the RAH for his modern stuff; O2 probably suits the Dire Straits numbers better.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 10, 2019)

My Mrs saw Hugh Jackman at the Hydro two nights ago,
Verdict......... he was brilliant and on her first visit to the Hydro she found it a fabulous venue,


----------



## richart (Jun 20, 2019)

Just back from Prague after seeing Whitesnake and Def Leppard. Brilliant concert but standing for over three hours has knackerered my back.

foreigner in Berlin next month.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 20, 2019)

Off to see Metallica at Twickenham this evening.
I must admit that I am not a fan and only know Enter Sandman, but a mate is taking me.
Should be a good night though!


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 21, 2019)

Just been informed off to BBC in Hyde Park in September. Not my idea of a great line up but it's our 4th time and always a good day and night out.


----------



## richart (Jul 16, 2019)

richart said:



			Just back from Prague after seeing Whitesnake and Def Leppard. Brilliant concert but standing for over three hours has knackerered my back.

foreigner in Berlin next month.

Click to expand...

Foreigner at the Zitadelle Berlin. Stunning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

Good news for Pathetic Shark and his Claire Grogan crush as they are coming to sub89 in Reading. On the plus side off to the Illegal Eagles in Reading in September. Also off to see Jasper Carrott too. OK not a musical concert but someone I haven't seen for decades


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2019)

Luther Vandross, in September.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Luther Vandross, in September.
		
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 20, 2019)

PennFest today near Amersham, looking forward to From The Jam with Bruce Foxton on bass, Scouting for Girls slightly less so.
Happy Mondayâ€™s on after which should be a hoot and Craig David headlining, not my cup of tea, but itâ€™s a day out

Peter Hook of New Order playing in one of the other stages.

Whereâ€™s me wellies?
ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Luther Vandross, in September.
		
Click to expand...

Got some bad news for you dude


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 20, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Eh? 

Click to expand...

Rock and soul for me, Rich. 

Reminds me of all of them slowies from yesteryear in the erection section.

Edit - Oo eck, its a bloody tribute band - cheeky sods - Â£28.50.

(Luther Vandross tribute Harry Cambridge and his 10 piece band), ah well tickets are bought now.  Died 2005, well I never new that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Rock and soul for me, Rich. 

Reminds me of all of them slowies from yesteryear in the erection section.

Edit - Oo eck, its a bloody tribute band - cheeky sods - Â£28.50.

(Luther Vandross tribute Harry Cambridge and his 10 piece band), ah well tickets are bought now.  Died 2005, well I never new that.
		
Click to expand...

Hence my surprise Pete, I thought heâ€™d left us but I admit I did have to double check, didnâ€™t realise it was 14 years ago.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hence my surprise Pete, I thought heâ€™d left us but I admit I did have to double check, didnâ€™t realise it was 14 years ago.  

Click to expand...

HID nearly fell for that one but I was pretty sure he wasnt going to be appearing live ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 20, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hence my surprise Pete, I thought heâ€™d left us but I admit I did have to double check, didnâ€™t realise it was 14 years ago.  

Click to expand...

Clever marketing saw us buy two tickets.


----------



## andycap (Jul 20, 2019)

Tom Jones . Castle park Colchester tomorrow . Still got a good voice


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Clever marketing saw us buy two tickets.

Click to expand...

It may be the case that you're not the first person on the forum to make that sort of mistake... 

Google Dutch Mason.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2019)

Extra O2 concert Rod Stewart  2 block A tickets Â£351 - just not willing to pay that much ðŸ˜£


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Extra O2 concert Rod Stewart  2 block A tickets Â£351 - just not willing to pay that much ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

You missed out that it was each Chris. 

Not even Mrs. BiM would pay that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 20, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			It may be the case that you're not the first person on the forum to make that sort of mistake... 

Google Dutch Mason. 

Click to expand...

 yep, but was it Elvis Presley as the support act that made you buy the tickets?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



 yep, but was it Elvis Presley as the support act that made you buy the tickets? 

Click to expand...

Nah, I'm not keen on him, is he any good?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			From The Jam with Bruce Foxton on bass, 
ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Let me know what its like as they are on in Reading soon so I'll be interested to know if they're worth seeing


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			PennFest today near Amersham, looking forward to From The Jam with Bruce Foxton on bass, ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Let me know what its like as they are on in Reading soon so I'll be interested to know if they're worth seeing
		
Click to expand...

They were storming, well worth seeing, top quality, Iâ€™d very much like to see them again.

Another band I saw were The Sex Pissed Dolls and they were surprisingly good, rock/ punk covers but done their own way, they were on a side stage, but really should have been on the main stage as they were so much better than Scouting For Girls
ðŸ‘


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 21, 2019)

Went to mini festival thing yesterday and saw Ash, the Specials and Manics, who were all very good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They were storming, well worth seeing, top quality, Iâ€™d very much like to see them again.

Another band I saw were The Sex Pissed Dolls and they were surprisingly good, rock/ punk covers but done their own way, they were on a side stage, but really should have been on the main stage as they were so much better than Scouting For Girls
ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I've seen the Sex Pissed Dolls a few times. Always a raucous night but they are actually very good as a band and well worth checking out. Thanks for the heads up on Foxton and his bad. I'll book tickets for Sub80 in Reading


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 20, 2021)

Got reading about gigs in a other thread so is it time to revive this thread one 👀

Got tickets for the Lindisfarne festival in a couple of weeks, cant wait for that, also bagged tickets for Foo Fighters at London Stadium next July. On the lookout for more gigs to book as and when dates are released. 
Anyone else got gigs booked now we are unlocked?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 20, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Got reading about gigs in a other thread so is it time to revive this thread one 👀

Got tickets for the Lindisfarne festival in a couple of weeks, cant wait for that, also bagged tickets for Foo Fighters at London Stadium next July. On the lookout for more gigs to book as and when dates are released.
Anyone else got gigs booked now we are unlocked?
		
Click to expand...

As mentioned in the other thread, I have tickets for Passenger in a couple of weeks, though that was bumped from last year. 

I see that Pop Will Eat Itself are playing a gig in Brighton on my Birthday in December so may travel down for that.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 20, 2021)

Literally just been texted by a mate asking if I fancy going to see Devin Townsend at the Royal Albert Hall next year,  be sort of rude not to go 😅


----------



## GB72 (Aug 20, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Literally just been texted by a mate asking if I fancy going to see Devin Townsend at the Royal Albert Hall next year,  be sort of rude not to go 😅
		
Click to expand...

Any gig at the Royal Albert Hall is worth going to, stunning venue


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 20, 2021)

Got a great calendar coming up. With some theatre thrown in as well as proper rock n roll.

Seeing The Skints in a Brewery in Walthamstow tonight, then again in October. Off to the Globe on Sunday for Romeo & Juliet. Then a bit of a break until mid September with Come From Away in the west end, then I'm off gigging myself mixing a few bands on tour, finishing the month with tickets for Black Stone Cherry at the Royal Albert Hall. The Skints (as mentioned), Six, The Play That Goes Wrong, Hamilton and Skindred in October, Rise Against in Brighton and Ward Thomas in London in November.

Busy few months and can't wait!


----------



## Beedee (Aug 20, 2021)

Got tickets for Nightwish in November (date already been bounced twice), and for Beth Hart (also November).  Tbh as someone definitely on the (over) cautious side of things, I'm not feeling confident about either, but I really want to see them live.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2021)

Currently have the following booked in for the next 12 months:-

10CC
Simple minds
From the Jam
The style councillors
Bad manners


----------



## Ethan (Aug 20, 2021)

Doves
Elbow
Jimmy Carr
No Such Thing As A Fish
Beauty and the Beast (panto)
Hamilton

Most postponed from first half of 2020.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 20, 2021)

Going to see Ricky Gervais tomorrow night which I’m very excited about!

Slam Dunk festival is two weekends away too which should be really good; a collection of punk and metal bands playing one big outdoor venue in Leeds.


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 20, 2021)

Kellfire said:



*Going to see Ricky Gervais tomorrow night which I’m very excited about!*

Slam Dunk festival is two weekends away too which should be really good; a collection of punk and metal bands playing one big outdoor venue in Leeds.
		
Click to expand...

We had him at the theatre I work in for 2 nights a few weeks ago. Not my thing personally, but the sheer atmosphere of 1000 people (we're obviously a very small gig for him!) laughing is something that I didn't realise how much I'd missed it until I heard it! It's a definitely "right on the edge" RG set, you'll definitely enjoy!

For anyone who is a little cautious about what the events industry is doing (where possible) in terms of Covid regs etc. please feel free to PM me. I'll happily do my best to put your fears at ease! Look out for the "London Theatres - See it Safely" logo, the 'standard' has been adopted by most of the country's theatres now and so far, things are looking very positive.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 20, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			We had him at the theatre I work in for 2 nights a few weeks ago. Not my thing personally, but the sheer atmosphere of 1000 people (we're obviously a very small gig for him!) laughing is something that I didn't realise how much I'd missed it until I heard it! It's a definitely "right on the edge" RG set, you'll definitely enjoy!

For anyone who is a little cautious about what the events industry is doing (where possible) in terms of Covid regs etc. please feel free to PM me. I'll happily do my best to put your fears at ease! Look out for the "London Theatres - See it Safely" logo, the 'standard' has been adopted by most of the country's theatres now and so far, things are looking very positive.
		
Click to expand...

He’s my favourite entertainer from his stand ups to his tv shows. I’ll be amazed if my sides don’t hurt from laughing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2022)

Got Bryan Adams at the O2 in May and the Eagles in June, and Rod Stewart in November to look forward to.

Chalked off one of our owed from Covid gigs tonight, Bryan Adams at the RAH, and did Joe Bonamassa at the RAH last Friday; very different concerts in as much as Friday was an appreciation concert whereas tonight’s was a participation concert; very similar insofar as it was apparent that the artists had missed it as much as the audience.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 9, 2022)

Got tickets to see Rag and Bone Man at Cardiff Castle, still hoping to see The Dead South.


----------



## richart (May 9, 2022)

Europe, Foreigner and Whitesnake next Monday in London.

Deep Purple, Blue Oyster Cult and Cheap Trick later this year

Scorpions early next year possibly in Zurich.

Just back from Copenhagen to see Manfred Mann.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 10, 2022)

Tears for Fears at Whaddeson Manor in July. My first concert in about 30 years. Saw them at Wembley back in 1990, very much looking forward to it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2022)

Niles Rodgers and Chic at Sandown Park


----------



## Newtonuti (May 11, 2022)

Not been my thing for a long time, but the Mrs' mate's into her metal with nobody to go with, so got Rammstein in Coventry in June, as well as Download Festival coming up!


----------



## Ethan (May 11, 2022)

In a change of tone from all the ancient rock bands, I have tickets to psychedelic chill out band Beach House later in May and will be getting tickets to Arcade Fire at the O2 shortly, hopefully.


----------



## hairball_89 (May 11, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Not been my thing for a long time, but the Mrs' mate's into her metal with nobody to go with, so got Rammstein in Coventry in June, as well as Download Festival coming up!
		
Click to expand...

Saw rammstein at the Milton Keynes leg of the tour pre covid. Absolutely sublime. 

Got Slam Dunk (Leeds) tickets, off to 2000 trees in July too. Then a bit of a wait for Alterbridge and Halestorm at the o2 in December.


----------



## Newtonuti (May 11, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			Saw rammstein at the Milton Keynes leg of the tour pre covid. Absolutely sublime.

Got Slam Dunk (Leeds) tickets, off to 2000 trees in July too. Then a bit of a wait for Alterbridge and Halestorm at the o2 in December.
		
Click to expand...

Went to Slam Dunk a few years ago in Birmingham, absolute class day. Can't remember much of it mind you


----------



## Val (May 11, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Got tickets to see Rag and Bone Man at Cardiff Castle, still hoping to see The Dead South.
		
Click to expand...

Rag and Bone man is excellent, saw him last Oct in Edinburgh


----------



## Val (May 11, 2022)

Glad to get back to gigs. Saw Keith Urban on Monday night, got Queen and Adam Lambert in June, The Eagles also in June and Garth Brooks in Dublin in September


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2022)

Bryan Adam's
Queen 
Jools Holland (with guests) 
Ed Sheeran


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2022)

Hopefully I’ll get to see Guns n Roses this year after 2 covid cancellations


----------



## hairball_89 (May 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			Hopefully I’ll get to see Guns n Roses this year after 2 covid cancellations
		
Click to expand...

White Hart Lane? I'll be there too, hopefully. Did you go to the Olympic Stadium show? That was blooming marvellous!



chrisd said:



			Bryan Adam's
Queen
Jools Holland (with guests)
Ed Sheeran
		
Click to expand...

Where are you seeing Jools? If it's Tunbridge Wells, shout an I'll pop out and say hi!


----------



## chrisd (May 11, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			White Hart Lane? I'll be there too, hopefully. Did you go to the Olympic Stadium show? That was blooming marvellous!



Where are you seeing Jools? If it's Tunbridge Wells, shout an I'll pop out and say hi!
		
Click to expand...

Jools is doing a Royal Albert Hall gig for prostate cancer charity.  I usually wait and see him at Canterbury


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			White Hart Lane? I'll be there too, hopefully. Did you go to the Olympic Stadium show? That was blooming marvellous!



Where are you seeing Jools? If it's Tunbridge Wells, shout an I'll pop out and say hi!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah off to the spuds stadium.

Didn’t do the Olympic stadium one as my now ex son in law didn’t think I’d want the 2 tickets he was given


----------



## GG26 (May 13, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Not been my thing for a long time, but the Mrs' mate's into her metal with nobody to go with, so got Rammstein in Coventry in June, as well as Download Festival coming up!
		
Click to expand...

I’m going to Rammstein in Coventry too.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 13, 2022)

Generally we see what my lad is working on and he gets us in free with AAA passes 🥰

At the moment I’ve got Belle & Sebastian plus probably The Kiefer Sutherland Band lined up for later in the year, plus in the coming month or so we could go to The Overtones and Creed Bratton, but less inclined even though we get in free.  Might do Creed Bratton for a laugh, and my Mrs may enjoy the Overtones as she’s more inclined towards that sort of stuff than I.


----------



## SatchFan (May 13, 2022)

Rumours of Fleetwood Mac


----------



## greenone (May 13, 2022)

Rage in august. Can't wait.
Tom McRae in September


----------



## Beezerk (May 13, 2022)

Pearl Jam with The Pixies supporting at Hyde Park in July, had the Foo Fighters booked for the weekend before but obviously that ain’t happening. May get tickets for Anthrax in November, seen them quite a few times but it’s metal and it’s on a Saturday night innit 🍻


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 13, 2022)

SatchFan said:



			Rumours of Fleetwood Mac
		
Click to expand...

They are very good, where are you seeing them?


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2022)

Saw Tool on Monday, never seen them before, they were mesmerising.

Next month I'm seeing Interpol, also for the first time. 

Last month I saw Mclusky who are just awesome fun.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 14, 2022)

Pixies at Castlefield bowl in Manchester in July. 

Possibly on of the best outdoor gig locations going. Love it.


----------



## SatchFan (May 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			They are very good, where are you seeing them?
		
Click to expand...

Portsmouth, May 27th. They're excellent, as is the Classic Rock Show, both done by the same company.


----------



## tarmac (May 15, 2022)

saw whitesnake ,foreigner and europe on thursday in glasgow .foreigner absolutely stole the show. 
bryan adams with feeder supporting at roxburgh castle in july should be good and saxon in november at barrowlands,but this gig has been canceled that many times im begining to wonder if i will add to 15 previous times i have seen them(biffs heart bypass and covid twice or possibly thrice)!! pity as daughter has been desperate to see them for first time for 3 years


----------



## richart (May 16, 2022)

tarmac said:



			saw whitesnake ,foreigner and europe on thursday in glasgow .foreigner absolutely stole the show.
bryan adams with feeder supporting at roxburgh castle in july should be good and saxon in november at barrowlands,but this gig has been canceled that many times im begining to wonder if i will add to 15 previous times i have seen them(biffs heart bypass and covid twice or possibly thrice)!! pity as daughter has been desperate to see them for first time for 3 years
		
Click to expand...

 Off to see Whitesnake, Foreigner and Europe tonight at the O2. Have seen Foreigner a lot of times and they never disappoint.

Saw Saxon earlier in the year, and Biff was in great form. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 2, 2022)

Not actually going to the gig but will be watching the Live Stream of the Taylor Hawkins Memorial Concert tomorow. Some big names playing and as a big Foo Fighters Fan, and a fan of the Coat Tail Riders, I cannot miss this one.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2022)

Just bought tickets to see Jamie Lenman (again) in November. I wonder if anyone here knows who that is - but he used to be in a band called Reuben.


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2022)

We've tickets to see Marcus Mumford solo which I reckon will be very good


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 2, 2022)

Going to see Muse next year. Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 2, 2022)

Not a concert but I’m going to the WWE tomorrow in Cardiff with my son! Never been before, looks ridiculous but it was an 18th birthday present for the lad and he couldn’t get anyone else to go with him😁


Bit peed off as I had 2 tickets for Chelsea V West Ham with hospitality which should have been on Sunday but the game was moved to Tomorrow. Had to give them away. ☹️


----------



## hairball_89 (Sep 2, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Not actually going to the gig but will be watching the Live Stream of the Taylor Hawkins Memorial Concert tomorow. Some big names playing and as a big Foo Fighters Fan, and a fan of the Coat Tail Riders, I cannot miss this one.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to see The Interrupters at Brixton on Saturday, a bit gutted to be missing the Taylor Hawkins gig. Then on weds a friend managed to snag a pair of tickets so I'll be there! Can't quite believe it to be honest, and absolutely buzzing for it! Shame to be missing The Interrupters and The Skints (who I've seen about 23 times), but I wasn't missing Saturday for anything!



Orikoru said:



			Just bought tickets to see Jamie Lenman (again) in November. I wonder if anyone here knows who that is - but he used to be in a band called Reuben.
		
Click to expand...

I think I'll be working the TW gig as house sound engineer on the JL tour. I've lost count of the number of JL/Reuben shows I've been to. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			I think I'll be working the TW gig as house sound engineer on the JL tour. I've lost count of the number of JL/Reuben shows I've been to. Absolutely brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I'll be at the St Albans date. I love him, he's the most versatile artist I've ever seen - seems to be great at metal, rock, pop, folk, even swing music. He spans so many genres. Plus I love his humour on stage, almost stand-up comedy-eque at times. I only got to see Reuben twice as I got into them late, but I've seen Jamie solo loads of times, and it's great that he plays some really cool, smaller venues.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 3, 2022)

Fleet foxes later tonight after a healthy session round Manchester. Ace 😁


----------



## GB72 (Sep 3, 2022)

Can admit to having a little blub watching Dave try and get through the start of Times Like These


----------



## KenL (Sep 3, 2022)

My next gig is ex Strangler Hugh Cornwell followed by the Dead Kennedys early next year.


----------



## hairball_89 (Sep 3, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Can admit to having a little blub watching Dave try and get through the start of Times Like These
		
Click to expand...

It was a very definite blub from me and a number of those stood around me. Incredible day and one I'll never forget. 

Shane Hawkins playing My Hero at the end was heartbreaking and phenomenal in equal measure. Not at all ashamed to say I had tears rolling down my face the whole way through.


----------



## richart (Oct 20, 2022)

Saw Uriah Heep last week who were very good, and today off to see Blue Oyster Cult and Deep Purple with my daughter at the O2


----------



## Newtonuti (Oct 20, 2022)

Tried to get tickets for Blink 182, in an online queue at 0950, sold out by 1000, then straight away on viagogo for up to £590 a ticket for standing.....


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2022)

richart said:



			Saw Uriah Heep last week who were very good, and today off to see Blue Oyster Cult and Deep Purple with my daughter at the O2
		
Click to expand...

You may see Fragger there.....
I don't finish early enough to get there...have fun


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Tried to get tickets for Blink 182, in an online queue at 0950, sold out by 1000, then straight away on viagogo for up to £590 a ticket for standing.....
		
Click to expand...

I hate that. Surely there must be a way round it?


----------



## Dando (Oct 20, 2022)

richart said:



			Saw Uriah Heep last week who were very good, and today off to see Blue Oyster Cult and Deep Purple with my daughter at the O2
		
Click to expand...

If you need to stay overnight, No 10 is vacant


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2022)

Dando said:



			If you need to stay overnight, No 10 is vacant
		
Click to expand...

Isn't she squatting until the new tenant arrives?  (I could possibly have termed that better  )


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Isn't she squatting until the new tenant arrives?  (I could possibly have termed that better  )
		
Click to expand...

bet she's glad she hadn't got round to stripping Boris' expensive wallpaper.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 8, 2022)

Squeeze this evening at the world famous LiverpoolPhil, no, not that really irratating forummer....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2022)

Supposed to be at the Royal Albert Hall tonight for Peter Frampton, depends on the outcome of the hospital appointment for the ruptured Achilles’ tendon as to whether or not I might be able to make it…


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2022)

I've got Biffy Clyro this Saturday! A few years now since I've seen them, nearly forgot about it until I saw it in my calendar this week. They're always incredible live.


----------



## Dando (Nov 8, 2022)

I am tempted to get tickets for Download as Metallica are headlining but the other bands don't interest me


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			I am tempted to get tickets for Download as Metallica are headlining but the other bands don't interest me
		
Click to expand...

Gwar not take your fancy? 😅


----------



## GB72 (Nov 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			I am tempted to get tickets for Download as Metallica are headlining but the other bands don't interest me
		
Click to expand...

Did I read it correct that Metallica are playing 2 different sets, one on Thursday night and one on Saturday and that it is a 4 day event. 

Even I am tempted to get my tent out and go for that. Last time I saw Metallica was at Download (they were also the first gig I ever went to when I saw them on the Damaged Justice tour).


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm off to see Los Fastidios at the New Cross Inn next Monday, Saw them there in March, what a night


----------



## Dando (Nov 8, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Did I read it correct that Metallica are playing 2 different sets, one on Thursday night and one on Saturday and that it is a 4 day event.

Even I am tempted to get my tent out and go for that. Last time I saw Metallica was at Download (they were also the first gig I ever went to when I saw them on the Damaged Justice tour).
		
Click to expand...

yes, you did read it correctly


----------



## Newtonuti (Nov 8, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Did I read it correct that Metallica are playing 2 different sets, one on Thursday night and one on Saturday and that it is a 4 day event.

Even I am tempted to get my tent out and go for that. Last time I saw Metallica was at Download (they were also the first gig I ever went to when I saw them on the Damaged Justice tour).
		
Click to expand...

Seen Metallica multiple times and absolutely love em! Not so sure on them doing 2 nights at Download though..... Or at least have them closing the festival on the sunday (Imagine the last song of Download being One  ). I'll be there either way!


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 8, 2022)

Steve Wilkes said:



			I'm off to see Los Fastidios at the New Cross Inn next Monday, Saw them there in March, what a night
		
Click to expand...

Many years ago I used to see Jimmy Jones the comedian there!
Was always a funny night with his kin' el! 😁


----------



## rulefan (Nov 8, 2022)

Jools Holland in November


----------



## brendy (Nov 8, 2022)

AC?DC tribute act ,25th Nov in Bangor Courthouse, rather cosy building all standing


----------



## richart (Nov 8, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Supposed to be at the Royal Albert Hall tonight for Peter Frampton, depends on the outcome of the hospital appointment for the ruptured Achilles’ tendon as to whether or not I might be able to make it…
		
Click to expand...

Hope you make it Richard.

I was hoping to go but stuck in sunny warm Spain.  😩 

😆


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 8, 2022)

I've got the Queen Extravaganza and the Classic Rock Show in February, Rock Orchestra by Candlelight in March and maybe Rumours of Fleetwood Mac in April or May.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 8, 2022)

richart said:



			Hope you make it Richard.

I was hoping to go but stuck in sunny warm Spain.  😩

😆
		
Click to expand...

I am glad to report that BIM made it to the Frampton gig at the Albert Hall, had a pint with him before the show.

Support band “Cardinal Black” are very good indeed. 

Really looking forward to Mr Frampton, you missing out big time @richart 🤘😎


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2022)

richart said:



			Hope you make it Richard.

I was hoping to go but stuck in sunny warm Spain.  😩

😆
		
Click to expand...

Not only did I make it but the lovely box office manager took pity on me and has upgraded me to a box in the grand tier. 😁😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			Squeeze this evening at the world famous LiverpoolPhil, no, not that really irratating forummer....
		
Click to expand...

A tremendous gig and well worth the £50. Tilbrook was immense.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I am glad to report that BIM made it to the Frampton gig at the Albert Hall, had a pint with him before the show.

*Support band “Cardinal Black” are very good indeed.*

Really looking forward to Mr Frampton, you missing out big time @richart 🤘😎
		
Click to expand...

At Islington April 27th next year, will be inflicting (her words) their CD on Mrs BiM to see if it’s one ticket or two 👍


----------



## pendodave (Nov 10, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			A tremendous gig and well worth the £50. Tilbrook was immense.
		
Click to expand...

Was fortunate to see Tilbrook play a solo set earlier this year. Just him, a guitar and a mic.
Left slightly ashamed that I didn't realise how good he was/is.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 10, 2022)

pendodave said:



			Was fortunate to see Tilbrook play a solo set earlier this year. Just him, a guitar and a mic.
Left slightly ashamed that I didn't realise how good he was/is.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that sounds boss. 

I honestly believe Tilbrook is as gifted as as a songwriter as anybody including Lennon/McCartney. Their back catalogue is fantastic.


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 10, 2022)

Dando said:



			I am tempted to get tickets for Download as Metallica are headlining but the other bands don't interest me
		
Click to expand...

well I’ll be there! Got my ticket this morning, in RIP (vip) camping. Disgustingly, childishly excited. Metallica twice in a weekend. It doesn’t get much better!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 10, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			well I’ll be there! Got my ticket this morning, in RIP (vip) camping. Disgustingly, childishly excited. Metallica twice in a weekend. It doesn’t get much better!
		
Click to expand...

Slayer twice in a weekend maybe? 🤣


----------



## GB72 (Nov 10, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			well I’ll be there! Got my ticket this morning, in RIP (vip) camping. Disgustingly, childishly excited. Metallica twice in a weekend. It doesn’t get much better!
		
Click to expand...

Rip camping is the only way to do it. Car parked next to the tent is so much better


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 13, 2022)

Was going to book 2 tickets for Proclaimers in Edinburgh in December but £354 per ticket in stalls😱 

I don’t like them that much😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 13, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Was going to book 2 tickets for Proclaimers in Edinburgh in December but £354 per ticket in stalls😱

I don’t like them that much😂
		
Click to expand...

You’re not walking 500 miles then? 

My coat is on again 👍


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 13, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Was going to book 2 tickets for Proclaimers in Edinburgh in December but £354 per ticket in stalls😱

I don’t like them that much😂
		
Click to expand...

We were looking for tickets but when near to  us most of the venues were 99% full. Anyway it reply to Phil the F do not think we wil be going and its “ over and done with” for us just like you!


----------



## KenL (Nov 14, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Was going to book 2 tickets for Proclaimers in Edinburgh in December but £354 per ticket in stalls😱

I don’t like them that much😂
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't pay £3.54 to see them!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 14, 2022)

Biffy on Saturday were incredible as always. This Wednesday I've got Jamie Lenman (formally of Reuben if anyone remembers them) at the considerably smaller venue of the The Horn in St Albans.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 14, 2022)

KenL said:



			I wouldn't pay £3.54 to see them!
		
Click to expand...

😂😂. Ended up getting tickets for Snow Queen ballet at festival theater, not my choice 😂


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You’re not walking 500 miles then?

My coat is on again 👍
		
Click to expand...

Do you ever take it off?


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2022)

Guns n Roses have announced a concert at Hyde Park for next year. Fingers crossed the sound is better than at the Spuds stadium


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2022)

Australian Pink Floyd 50th anniversary tour of Dark Side of the Moon. Poised at 10.00am to get my tickets


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 2, 2022)

Just booked The Magic Flute at the Royal Opera House as our New Year treat. Not been to the ROH for some years , so just hope that this time I don't get someone 6ft 6 sitting in front of me.


----------

